# Off leash walking



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

After a little e-collar training along with his original recall training. I feel confident enough to let Rosko do a little off leash walking. Of course for now I keep it secluded. Woods, field, parents country yard. So far there has only been one test. While walking in the woods yesterday. My wife and I stopped and sat at the edge of the woods and field to let Rosko run and play. While playing in the weeds he kicked up a rabbit. He was 2 strides into the chase before I was able to yell for him. I was pleasantly surprised when he stopped immediately and ran back to me. 
I also feel that I can better observe him in a more natural state while off leash. This is one thing I have noticed he does a lot while off leash. It is his what's going on over there stance.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

He does this whenever he thinks he hears something. It is just a much more natural state for him off leash.


----------



## Drewbacca (Jan 6, 2014)

off-leash training is something i was very adamant about when i decided to go forward in getting a shepherd. i feel like this breed of dog flourishes when given a significant amount of off-leash time, so i really worked hard to train her to be adequate while off-leash for both her benefit and mine. i live in the city unfortunately, so our unleashed walks and play aren't exactly abundant, but i do seize the moment as soon as an opportunity presents itself. especially this past weekend with the blizzard. philly was almost entirely desolate saturday night so we got some extensive off-leash exploring throughout my neighborhood and the city itself. obviously there were some people out, and maybe a handful of cars on the road. mostly everyone was super cool and in awe that i was able to walk my dog off-leash without her running off or going up to random ppl, and she'd bark at the ones (especially the drunk ones) who would try to call her over. i think she was basically saying "shut up, i'm working here". she was pretty much running point for me and my girlfriend and stayed about 5-10 paces ahead, occasionally stopping and turning to see where we were. but her recall is solid, and i trust that she knows that when we're out and the leash is off, it's all business. i'm glad that you and your pup are enjoying similar benefits.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

this is also the most important thing that I had wanted when getting my pup 3 yrs ago and it has paid off big time!!! countless nature hikes and adventures with many more to come


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have been working pretty hard at it. Were going to the mountains in Georgia in June and I really wanted to be able to let him have as much freedom as possible.


----------



## Ace_K (Jan 4, 2016)

thats awesome! congrats! We just got our rescue a few weeks ago and this is the biggest goal for the two of us in the next few months. we live 40 miles out of Chicago with so many parks and forest preserves it's an injustice not to train off-leash. I hope we can make it.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Ace_K said:


> thats awesome! congrats! We just got our rescue a few weeks ago and this is the biggest goal for the two of us in the next few months. we live 40 miles out of Chicago with so many parks and forest preserves it's an injustice not to train off-leash. I hope we can make it.


 Rosko has a pretty solid recall just from positive training. The trainer I take him too is originally out of Chicago she seems to be really good. But I wanted a guaranteed thing or as close to guaranteed as I could get. So I bought an e-collar.
I am surprised he doesn't get confused though. Just around the house or the fenced in yard just to pet, play, etc... It's just a simple "here boy". 
The trainer has us using the command "Rosko come" for our recall. When he hears Rosko come he knows he's getting a treat. He will bust hump back to get that treat. So the e-collar training recommended using a different word for their recall. After much deliberation I settled on the phrase "Von Mir" which is german for by me. That is the most reliable recall.


----------



## Ace_K (Jan 4, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> Rosko has a pretty solid recall just from positive training. The trainer I take him too is originally out of Chicago she seems to be really good. But I wanted a guaranteed thing or as close to guaranteed as I could get. So I bought an e-collar.
> I am surprised he doesn't get confused though. Just around the house or the fenced in yard just to pet, play, etc... It's just a simple "here boy".
> The trainer has us using the command "Rosko come" for our recall. When he hears Rosko come he knows he's getting a treat. He will bust hump back to get that treat. So the e-collar training recommended using a different word for their recall. After much deliberation I settled on the phrase "Von Mir" which is german for by me. That is the most reliable recall.


Not to hijack the thread, but what e-collar did you go with?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I went with the dogtra arc. I tried getting a brand at a local store but it was too much even on the lowest. So I returned and ordered the dogtra.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Hey, congratulations on the off lead work. Have some great fun!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> It is just a much more natural state for him off leash.


I agree, dogs deserve the opportunity to be dogs once in a while as nature intended, to run free without a leash on.



Drewbacca said:


> i feel like this breed of dog flourishes when given a significant amount of off-leash time.


I noticed this decades ago, there is a huge difference between dogs that are given plenty of public off leash time vs those that are always leashed. They are better behaved and tend to be calmer and far less reactive.



jaudlee said:


> this is also the most important thing that I had wanted when getting my pup 3 yrs ago and it has paid off big time!!! countless nature hikes and adventures with many more to come


I always feel sorry for the leashed dogs that I encounter while hiking. Their bodies want to run, they want to follow scents, they want to be as nature intended, but they can only look at it, sniff at it, never explore it. So sad. It is not just them missing out but their owners never get to know what it is like to commune with mother nature through their dogs.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

How old is you dog?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I start every pup off leash as they naturally follow at a young age, esp. the herding breeds. Lots of rewards for staying close and I hide when they don't pay attention. That teaches them to watch you closely. So off leash is just as normal as on leash for them (my dogs). I am surprised that you work with an E collar before he has been off leash, seems overkill to me.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> I start every pup off leash as they naturally follow at a young age, esp. the herding breeds. Lots of rewards for staying close and I hide when they don't pay attention. That teaches them to watch you closely. So off leash is just as normal as on leash for them (my dogs). I am surprised that you work with an E collar before he has been off leash, seems overkill to me.


I start my dogs off leash as well. I find it not only results in a much better behaved dog, it stops other bad habits from occurring down the road.


----------



## Drewbacca (Jan 6, 2014)

yep same. well, dog. she's first dog that is just mine, but also my first GSD.



MineAreWorkingline said:


> I start my dogs off leash as well. I find it not only results in a much better behaved dog, it stops other bad habits from occurring down the road.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

ZiggytheSheprador said:


> How old is you dog?


My dog is 8 months old.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> I start every pup off leash as they naturally follow at a young age, esp. the herding breeds. Lots of rewards for staying close and I hide when they don't pay attention. That teaches them to watch you closely. So off leash is just as normal as on leash for them (my dogs). I am surprised that you work with an E collar before he has been off leash, seems overkill to me.


It probably was overkill. However, this basically being my first dog. And watching my neighbor chase his dog all over town. I chose to wait. So I took the first 6 months and worked on obedience and walking on heel. It was just as much to get me used to dogs as him used to be with me and listening. Maybe next dog I'll try your method. It seems logical.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> My dog is 8 months old.


thats awesome. i envy you. ill have to train better in the next 4 months to try and get off leash by the time he's 16months.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

ZiggytheSheprador said:


> thats awesome. i envy you. ill have to train better in the next 4 months to try and get off leash by the time he's 16months.


You don't need to wait that long. He may take advantage of it by that time if he goes off leash. Take him to an empty tennis court, large fenced area or on a 30ft line. Then start walking without giving him attention or commands; it is his job to focus on you. If he follows, reward him. Then walk on and take turns and other unexpected directions. Reward him when he is in your vicinity. Do not leash him as soon as he comes to you or you will get a catch-me-if-you-can dog. But you can leash and release him with rewards (play and treats).
If he doesn't follow, run away to make him chase you. Then party with him when he comes back. Don't make off leash a big deal or he will too.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> You don't need to wait that long. He may take advantage of it by that time if he goes off leash. Take him to an empty tennis court, large fenced area or on a 30ft line. Then start walking without giving him attention or commands; it is his job to focus on you. If he follows, reward him. Then walk on and take turns and other unexpected directions. Reward him when he is in your vicinity. Do not leash him as soon as he comes to you or you will get a catch-me-if-you-can dog. But you can leash and release him with rewards (play and treats).
> If he doesn't follow, run away to make him chase you. Then party with him when he comes back. Don't make off leash a big deal or he will too.


I agree, start now. Use the longline and just ignore the dog, keep on walking and making turns regardless of what the dog is doing and keep on going. If you wait, you will most likely create problems you want to avoid down the road.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

My current dogs, not shepherds, have always gone out into the grass with us every couple hours to do their business, and we stand with them, and always come back in the house with us when called. One day last week, one of them decided to run off, and his brother followed. They refused to come when called, and since that day, they take off when we go out! They are now leashed every time, while the other two dogs stay with us. Not only is it annoying, it is dangerous because we live in the jungle - lots of poisonous lizards, toads, etc., plus snakes. When it is dark, we carry flashlights when we take them out. If they ran off after dark, it would not be safe for us to go after them, either! Why would they suddenly decide to do this? There was no critter being chased, either! I would enjoy having them off leash!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

They either smelled or heard something that really interested them.And then they had had such a wonderful time running around together that they want to do it again and again!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

For their potty trips we have created a simple small fenced area next to the house to avoid this. Maybe take out one at a time to avoid their pack mentality.


----------

